# Übergang Terrasse (befest. Folie) - Weg & Rasen ("lose" Folie)



## knorque (16. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mich gerade angemeldet, da ich bei meiner Planung auf ein Problem gestoßen bin...
Also, es handelt sich um einen Naturteich, der auf der einen Seite an einen Weg und dann an eine Holzterrasse grenzt. Gegenüber davon befindet sich Rasen.
Zur Befestigung an der Terrasse habe ich mir überlegt, eine Wand/ Fundament aus Beton zu setzen, an der eine Aluschiene die Teichfolie hält.
Am Weg und am Rasen sollte die Folie gewöhnlich "locker" verlegt werden, beim Weg führt sie bis in die Tragschicht hinein (also etwas weiter als in der aktuellen Zeichnung).
.....nun frag ich mich: Wie krieg ich einen funktionierenden Übergang in der Ecke zwischen Weg und Terrasse hin?

Notfalls könnte man die Betonwand auch das Stück am Weg entang des Teiches mitlaufen lassen, aber dann bräuchte man wiederum den Übergang von dort zum Rasenbereich....

Was meint ihr?


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Übergang Terrasse (befest. Folie) - Weg & Rasen ("lose" Folie)*

Hallo Knorque!
Innenecken stellen im allgemeinen kein großes Hindernis da.Außenecken aber schon.
Nehme Dir doch einfach mal ein Blatt Papier zur Hand und falte es so wie Du dein Teich gerne hättest.
Die Folie tät ich auch nicht,wie auf Deiner Skizze bis unter den Weg ziehen.Eher würde ich einen Abstand von 50cm lassen.Zum ersten könnten Deine Steinreihen bei Regen ins " schwimmen "geraten oder zum zweiten im Winter bei Frost auffrieren(hoch kommen).
Also entweder Du setzt einen zweiten Rasenkanntenstein in Beton oder Du verwendest Treppenstufen,die Du mit der horizontalen Seite in Richtung Weg legst,verfüllst und mit der Aluschiene weiter gehst.Die Alus baust erst dann an wenn das Wasser eingefüllt ist und die Folie sich in jeder"Ecke"gepresst hat

LG Ron!.


----------



## Joerg (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Übergang Terrasse (befest. Folie) - Weg & Rasen ("lose" Folie)*

Hallo Knorque,
:Willkommen2

Sobald sich die Folie erst mal gesetzt hat sind Aluschienen kein großer Problem mehr.
Was im Winter passieren kann ist ein starker Druck von der Eisschicht und ein leichtes Abrutschen der Folie.

Um die Gesamtlage besser beurteilen zu können wären Fotos und eine Bemaßung des Teichs hilfreich.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Übergang Terrasse (befest. Folie) - Weg & Rasen ("lose" Folie)*

Hallo Knorque,

:willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Wie Jörg schon schreibt, wären Fotos sehr hilfreich.

Ich würde aber am Weg die Folie nicht unter den Weg laufen lassen sondern vorher die Folie
aufhören lassen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre, mach doch einen kleinen Damm, der muss nicht hoch sein, dann könntest Du hinterhalb noch einen kleinen Ufergraben machen, den schön bepflanzen und
die Folie senkrecht zum Weg hochziehen, kleiner nachteil  Du müsstest ca. 40 - 50 cm Platz
opfern.
Aber ich finde, das wirkt dann viel natürlicher - kannst ja mal auf meine Signatur klicken.


LG Markus


----------



## knorque (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Übergang Terrasse (befest. Folie) - Weg & Rasen ("lose" Folie)*

herzlichen Dank schonmal für die Antworten! 

Fotos, ja, puh...ich glaub, ich muss euch mal etwas genauer aufklären 
also, das ganze Ding ist rein fiktiv - ich bin Landschaftsarchitekturstudentin und versuche grad zu verstehen, wie man solche Sachen funktionierend baut. Solch eine Konstruktion - rechteckige Terrasse neben naturnahem Teich - ist ja auch nicht gerade ungewöhnlich und trotzdem finde ich keine genauen Angaben, wie man sowas detailliert aufbaut... :/
Es brauch auch echt nur möglichst einfach und trotzdem sicher/ funktionsfähig sein.

Ich hab mal eine neue Grafik mit Maßen hochgeladen:


----------



## samorai (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Übergang Terrasse (befest. Folie) - Weg & Rasen ("lose" Folie)*

Hi Knorqe!
Du mußt die Art der Kapillarsperre wechseln.Schau mal es gibt verschiedene Arten.


[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Bild 2 und 3 würde ich verwenden!

LG Ron!


----------



## knorque (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Übergang Terrasse (befest. Folie) - Weg & Rasen ("lose" Folie)*

Ah ja, das sieht ja schonmal gut aus - Danke! 
Ich glaub, ich mach es dann auch wie in Bild 2 und 3 - die Terrassengeschichte würd ich also lassen wie sie ist.....bei Bild 2 ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, wie die Folie 
...einerseits nach unten mit dem Kantenstein und
...andererseits nach oben mit dem Pflasterstein verbunden ist. Einfach drauflegen? Wie hält das?

(sorry, falls die Fragen ein bisschen blöd sind...kenn mich noch nicht so aus )


----------



## samorai (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Übergang Terrasse (befest. Folie) - Weg & Rasen ("lose" Folie)*

Hallo!
Dein Weg ist doch schon fertig,setze doch einfach den Kantenstein vor deinen Weg und gehe mit der Aluschiene weiter.Du mußt Dich nicht genau an die Bilder halten,die Kappilarsperre hat die Aufgabe, eine klare Trennung zwischen Teich und Umgebung zuschaffen.

LG Ron!


----------



## knorque (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Übergang Terrasse (befest. Folie) - Weg & Rasen ("lose" Folie)*

Okay und meine eigentliche Sorge, der Übergang von der Schiene zum Rasen, ist kein Problem? Denn die Situation ist dann ja eigtl. immer noch die gleiche - Schiene endet mit dem Weg (Kantenstein) - Folie einfach hochziehen und läuft bis unter den Rasen gezogen weiter bis sie wieder oben bei der Terrasse ankommt... Kapillarsperrenmäßig kein Problem, ja? Oder brauch ich rundherum ne Schiene?
...oder denke ich nur zu kompliziert?


----------



## samorai (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Übergang Terrasse (befest. Folie) - Weg & Rasen ("lose" Folie)*

Hallo Korque!
Nein Du brauchst nicht überall eine Schiene zu montieren.Aber etwas wichtiges hast Du nicht bedacht.Beim Rasen schneiden landet nicht der ganze Schnitt im Auffangkorb.Durch die Rotation des Messers wird er immer etwas "streuen". Auf gut deutsch verdreckst Du also selber Deinen Teich.Abhilfe schaft da ein Rasenkanntenstein der 10cm über der Erde steht und daneben legst Du noch einen Pflasterstein plan zu der Erde,so kannst Du mit dem Rasenmäher darauf  fahren und hast ein perfekten Abschluß. Teichseitig legst Du die Folie
etwa 5cm an den Bord hoch und kaschierst es mit Feldsteine.

LG Ron!


----------

